# Wyeast 2112 California Lager



## lastdrinks (7/8/09)

I've been researching lager brewing for this summer and i want to brew a lager brew for me and my mates but dont have the setup yet to use real lager yeast. Real lager yeasts (from what i have read) need temp control and time. Which means not only time problems with extra fermentor space lost and slow beer production but lager yeasts fermented too high and not great results. Wyeast 2112 California Lager seems to solve these problems with high fermentation temps and relatively quick fermentation times. 

I have spent a fair few hours searching the forum for info and gathered quite a bit but still not really understood how i will be able to brew a decent lager knock-off with Wyeast 2112. I have put together a few points that seem agreed on and added a few questions that would help non-kitted out brewers like me brew decent lager beers. note: the last last question is whether another yeast would be better.

Facts (maybe)
Keep ferment temp between 14C and 18C (closer to 18C apparently has better results), otherwise bad somehow

Attenuation of only 67% to 71%, so Wyeast 2112 is malty 

Hop profile is strong with this yeast

Does provide crisp and clean lager tastes

Flocs really well so really clean looking beer quickly



Questions:

Can Wyeast 2112 produce a beer that non-beerthinking beer-drinks will consider a lager?

Is cold conditioning required to make this a lager tasting and looking beer?

If cold conditioning is required, how long and at what temp?

What fermenting times are required in primary and secondary fermentors? (I know this will vary, but what have people had success at?)

What would be the idea fermentation temp for a lager taste? 

Overall is this yeast a good starter for people without good low temp control (read me) to brew lager style beers or is it just good for steam beer beers? Keeping in mind it does not have to be competition perfect but still tasty and lagery.
Is another yeast better for brewers in my situation?

Cheers


----------



## Barry (7/8/09)

I use the WLP San Fran yeast (same as the Wyeast) a lot. It is an excellent lager yeast for malty lagers (helles, vienna, bocks, dunkels etc). It is a bit too malty for pils IMHO. Ferments well at 10-14oC. Should be finished in two weeks then bottle/keg. Allow the bottles to warm and carbonate for a couple of weeks then cold condition. If keg then just cold condition for a few weeks.
Above 15/16oC I find it a bit aleish but still good.
I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Maple (7/8/09)

LD, much like you, I have no active Temp control and rely only on the BoM forecast for weather to do my lagers. I chose this exact yeast for the same reasons you have outlined. From my understanding, like any good hybrid - the conditions used will dictate the resultant characteristics. Ferment it on the cool range should give a cleaner more crisp profile, and if done at the warmer end will show the traits of the ale. 

The ingredients will also allow certain characteristics to come out - use of rice will (so I understand) give a higher attenuation, and allow it to ferment out lower and become more dry/crisp. I have just done a Cal common and kept it around 12 deg for 3 weeks, it's just finishing up a d.rest and will be kegged tonight/tomorrow, and stuck back out in the shed.

The lower you can ferment this (paossibly any) yeast will reduce the fruity ester production giving a clean more neutral profile.

Tips - I have put it in the shed to ferment low and kept the temp "more" constant by confining the airflow around it (cardboard box around it) and frozen 2L bottles on standby. 

Give it a go, but if your after a low ester ferment, don't get over 14 deg. weather is looking ok starting about tonight until Wed...18 is getting to high to control, keep those frozen bottles handy.


----------



## Bribie G (7/8/09)

On Monday I'm going to bottle a straightforward Aussie Lager (AG) on Wyeast Californian. At 15 degrees it frothed through the airlock two days straight so I dropped it to 13 and it happily fermented away with a heap of ale like krausen for 2 weeks. It's been in cold conditioning for ten days. While fermenting it was very sulphury like most lager yeasts.

If you are looking for a neutral lager yeast that will happily work away at 18 degrees, won't set the world on fire but produces a neutral lager (and does even better at 14 or under) you could try Mauribrew Lager Yeast, 

http://www.maurivinyeast.com/upload/maurib...Lager%20497.pdf

available as Morgans Lager yeast. Works well in hoppy beers where you don't want to emphasise maltiness. It's no weihenstephan but it has a place in my stable.


----------



## discoloop (7/8/09)

This is my yeast of choice this winter. (Well, the WLP version) I've done three brews with it, all at various stages of fermenting/conditioning. 

1. A Steam inspired beer. I tried to make quite a restrained version of the style. LME, a little Caramunich and very sparing late-hopping. Bottled at 2 weeks at end of ferment - no 'lager'. Result, thus far, is quite a clean, tasty amber lager with a nice dryness. Unsurprisingly, the beer as not as yet cleared particularly well. I've only tasted one and plan to bottle condition for the next couple of months and am expecting drastic improvements in clarity and some improvement in taste.

2. An Australian-style Pilsner. Pale LME, 20% Pils malt mashed LOW, 20% cane sugar, POR hops. Uncarbonated this beer hasn't come out as dry as I would like it, but an assertive hop bitterness balances it out nicely. Kind of like a maltier, hoppier version of Resches Pilsner. Once again, 'no lagered'. Clarity an issue which I expect will clear up in bottle.

3. Nelson Sauvin lager. As above but more malt, a little crystal, lots of late NS. I mini-mashed _too_ low with this one, so undershot OG - expected 1.054 but got 1.048. Fermenting currently @14. Will be interested to see how it turns out.

My biggest tip for the yeast - mash low and don't be afraid to use adjuncts to achieve desired level of dryness.


----------



## Bribie G (7/8/09)

Disco: plus one for the Australian Pilsener, that's what I've got in secondary at the moment. Also on Craftbrewer's site they say that this yeast will produce beers of 'outstanding clarity' so give it time I guess :icon_cheers:

Edit: if using LDME it's possible to get a lot of chill haze, do you use Polyclar?


----------



## discoloop (7/8/09)

BribieG said:


> if using LDME it's possible to get a lot of chill haze, do you use Polyclar?



It was Liquid extract FWIW. The haze, I'm sure, is yeast related. The pilsner looks a lot like cloudy apple juice at the moment. I don't use any fining agent. Good old time is fine is fine by me! Sometimes it can take three or four months to clear, but that's fine by me! B)


----------



## sponge (23/10/12)

Little bit of a Necro alert, and possibly sliiiightly OT, but saves starting a new thread since it's all related.

I'm looking at putting down a bit of a swill beer for the xmas/new years period for family members who are not into overly flavoursome beers, but still something that still has a little flavour to it.

I was looking at doing something like the following;

50/50 pils/MO - I've got pils, MO, GP, wheat, vienna and munich on hand, plus a whole bunch of specs.
Hallertau @ FWH - no other noble hops on hand, but a few US and UK varieties
possibly a small 10g addition to the cube (22L)

1.050, 30IBU's.

2112 @ 16'C

I was going to use the 2112 as I'm also using it for a US wheat I have cubed and ready to ferment for the festive season. 

Anyone have any suggestions for the grain bill/hops, since I will use the 2112 for it?


----------



## [email protected] (23/10/12)

Ive done 75% Pils with remaining 25% split Munich and Vienna. Quite nice with a bit of late noble hops.

I think 16C is the best temp for this yeast.


----------



## sponge (23/10/12)

Thats not a bad idea. 

I've had the vienna and munich sitting around for a bit so might as well use some of that up.

Cheers,

Sponge


----------



## Brewer_010 (23/10/12)

I did a few SMASH beers last summer with this, different hops (Wai-iti and Galaxy), brewed at 16 degrees, used BB ale malt and after 4-6 weeks conditioning they were really good - malt and hops came through well and they had a very nice lagery finish. I'm brewing my APAs for this summer with this yeast.

cheers


----------



## seemax (25/10/12)

2112 does a good job ...

if you want dry though at 15c you could use us-05 or nottingham / S189 even, mash low.... should come out pretty crisp and dry and even lager-esque


----------

